# Well we did it (bought a Hymer B644G) and what a joy.



## athomp15 (May 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks to all of those people who replied to my last post, gave me a bit more confidence in that I was buying the right kind of motorhome. Anyhow we are now proud owners of a yr 2000 B644G and it's great. Had a couple of weekends away so far one close to home in Southport and one at Shell Island over the bank holiday. Perfect layout for the two small children we have and I’ve been impressed by how drivable it is compared with the rubbish I’ve been hiring over the last couple of years... anyhow enough rambling. 

We (I mean I... well in fact it was the truck drivers fault - he didn't slow down) managed to break the offside door mirror on narrow Welsh roads. Anyone know where I can get a spare? - in fact any recommendations on getting Hymer spares. We're not too bad with spanners as compete in Motorsport so can prob fit most things ourselves.

Also need advice on Towning with an a-frame. Seems a bit of a grey area. We want to tow a classic mini (approx 750KGs) on a braked a-frame mainly in the UK but possibly in some parts of Europe next year and before I spend £800 on an a-frame was wondering if anyone had views on if I am going to be constantly stopped by the police, what papers to carry etc. I do have a Brian James shuttle trailer but don’t fancy towing with that for a weeks holiday.

Thanks again all and apologies for the length post.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations ! . . I'm sure your grow to love your Hymer as we did, as for spares / servicing / advice or just plain knowledge you can't go better than Peter Hambilton :-

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

He specializes in Hymers & knows [nearly] everything !

Any further info you want or advice - just post and we'll collectively do our best to help !


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations, enjoy your van, Alan.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Belated congratulations = we made the same choice over a year ago - and it included a Smart car on a car-a-tow A frame. First thing we did was take it to our home in Spain, we have used it with the A frame on two trips to Greece and around Granada / Murcia - it was a dream to drive!

Now we have imported the Smart and the MH into Spain - part of this process was to remove the A fram attachments - because it is illegal to tow a car in Spain and the tow bar didn't have the right stickers on it ;-(

So now we are looking for another solution - I have placed the A frame on the classifieds on this site - free to anyone who wants it

Enjoy your MH - I know that you made a good choice

Tony


----------

